# Hawkeye gets two RWD's and an OTDs!!



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

THis past weekend Hawkeye was entered in 4 Conformation shows 2 stock dog trials and an Obedience show. 

He walked away with not one but TWO Reserve Winners Dog awards one of which was from a 3 point Major and the other was one dog short of a 3 point Major.

Hawkeye also compleated his Open Trial Dog Sheep title and will now be moving on into Advanced.

Here is his photo from his first Major Reserve win under breeder judge David Clayton!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Way to go Hawkeye! And Congratulations, he is a really fine looking dog.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations! Sounds like a real busy, successful weekend for you both.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Way to go and Congratulations


----------

